# [gelöst] emerge --newuse lmsensors seit >30 Stunden?

## uhai

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinem Athlon 1250 MHz vorgestern Abend das 

```
emerge --newuse world
```

 ausgegegben. Seitdem übersetzt er 7 Pakete neu, lmsensors als letztes Paket läuft jetzt seit ca. 30 Stunden. Beim ersten  installieren hat das deutlich weniger Zeit beansprucht, nur KDE war da so zäh.

make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# Konfiguration von Portage

USE="dga doc java midi png print unicode v4l v4l2"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save syslog"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

LINGUAS="de"

# für LinuxWacom ergänzt

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

Neu ist das Use-Flag "png".

Gibt es die Möglichkeit zu sehen, wie lange das dauert? Vorher oder während des Vorgangs?

Kann es sein, das sich emerge in einer Endlosschleife fängt?

In der Konsole laufen jedenfalls viele Zeilen Text, der Prozess lebt noch...

uhai

PS: Kann man emerge "ungestraft"" unterbrechen? Meine Frau möchte auch mal wieder an den PC....Last edited by uhai on Tue Nov 20, 2007 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ...lmsensors als letztes Paket läuft jetzt seit ca. 30 Stunden. Beim ersten  installieren hat das deutlich weniger Zeit beansprucht, nur KDE war da so zäh.

 

da ist definitiv etwas faul an deiner Maschine; selbst auf einem 600Mhz VIA benötigt lm_sensors nur ca. 3:20 - aber Minuten und nicht Stunden!

----------

## uhai

Ich habe es jetzt abgebrochen und nach einem Neustart mit --resume erneut gestartet. Läuft jetzt seit gestern abend - immer noch...

meine logs geben nichts her. Wie finde ich den wunden Punkt denn?

uhai

EDIT:

Jetzt isser fertig!!   :Confused: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich habe es jetzt abgebrochen und nach einem Neustart mit --resume erneut gestartet. Läuft jetzt seit gestern abend - immer noch...
> 
> meine logs geben nichts her. Wie finde ich den wunden Punkt denn?
> 
> uhai
> ...

 

Wie lange hat er denn gebraucht?

----------

## uhai

Schätzungsweise ca 25 Minuten. Kann ich die genaue Dauer irgendwo finden? elogviewer zeigt sie nicht an, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Im Metalog-Protokoll habe ich folgenden Fehler gefunden:

```
it87-isa 9191-0290: Detected broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface
```

Könnte das die Ursache sein für die lange Dauer? Und wo im Bios finde ich die "broken defaults"? Mein Bios ist - glaube ich - von Award.

uhai

----------

## SkaaliaN

hast du das mal geflasht? Was hast du für eine Bios-Version?Was für ein Board?

----------

## Finswimmer

genlop kann dir die Dauer mit genlop -t $Paket anzeigen

Tobi

----------

## uhai

@ finswimmer:

```
uhai@localhost ~ $ genlop -t sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4

 * sys-apps/lm_sensors

     Sun Nov 11 13:35:42 2007 >>> sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4

       merge time: 3 days, 15 hours, 12 minutes and 18 seconds.
```

Ist das Rekord?   :Shocked: 

@metal1ty:

Sorry, da mein Arbeitstag momentan sehr lang ist und Abends noch viel zu tun ist, starte ich den Rechner und sehe nicht dabei zu. Nach dem Bios muß ich noch sehen....

Mit meinem Board bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ich meine es war ein Asus, sehe ich noch nach...

uhai

----------

## Genone

Die Angaben von genlop sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, insbesondere wenn der Buildvorgang mal unterbrochen wurde.

----------

## uhai

Der wurde für ca. einen halben Tag unterbrochen. Aber selbst wenn die Unterbrechung darin enthalten ist, ist die verbleibende Dauer doch außergewöhnlich lang, oder?

----------

## Genone

Schau dir mal die Startzeit an, und rechne dir die Endzeit aus, dann ergibt das vielleicht einen Sinn.

----------

## gimpel

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Der wurde für ca. einen halben Tag unterbrochen. Aber selbst wenn die Unterbrechung darin enthalten ist, ist die verbleibende Dauer doch außergewöhnlich lang, oder?

 

Allerdings.

```
# genlop -t lm_sensors

 * sys-apps/lm_sensors

     Wed Oct 17 15:58:01 2007 >>> sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4

       merge time: 20 seconds.
```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## NightDragon

Hat sich die Uhrzeit verstellt?

Was sagt top? Compiliert er dann auch wirklich noch?

----------

## uhai

Uhrzeit war nicht verstellt, htop hat den Status als aktiv aufgeführt.

Da meine Frau den Rechner gebraucht hat, mußte ich unterbrechen und mit --resume später wieder aufnehmen. Trotzdem wüßte ich gerne, was da nicht stimmt. 

Kann man erigentlich vorher "erfahren", wie lange der emerge braucht?

uhai

----------

## tuam

 *uhai wrote:*   

> PS: Kann man emerge "ungestraft"" unterbrechen? Meine Frau möchte auch mal wieder an den PC....

 

Du könntest demnächst PORTAGE_NICENESS setzen und ggf. emerge über screen im Hintergrund laufen lassen - das merkt man kaum.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## furanku

Gerade, daß das Problem reproduzierbar mit einem Paket auftritt, und zwar mit lm_sensors spricht dafür, daß es ein Problem mit dem Compilevorgang dieses Paketes ist. Da sucht man dann doch mal ob das Problem bekannt ist und, voila, hier findet man, daß es beim make zu einer nicht auflösbaren Abhängigkeit kommen kann, wenn die Uhr nicht richtig gestellt ist. Das äußert sich darin daß make stundenlang in einer Schleife hängt, und dasselbe File wieder und wieder erzeugt.

Das würde ich doch als erstes mal überprüfen.

Laß Dein Bios doch lieber erstmal in Ruhe. BIOS Upgrades macht man dann, wenn man sicher weiß, daß diese ein Problem lösen, nicht als Experiment, wenn man noch nicht mal weiß ob man überhaupt ein Problem hat, bzw. ob dieses die Ursache für die lange Compilier Zeit ist.

----------

## uhai

@tuam:

Klingt nach einer guten Idee, nur nutzt meine Frau Windoof XP, d.h. ich muß rebooten...

@furanku:

 :Embarassed:  Neulich habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Uhr völlig falsch geht. TVBrowser hat den Datendownload verweigert. Daher habe ich es gemerkt und gestellt. Das könnte mit dem emerge zusammengefallen sein, so dass der zweite Versuch deutlich schneller ging.

BTW: Nach welchen Suchbegriffen hast Du gesucht? Ich hatte es probiert, aber keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse erhalten    :Sad: 

Danke sehr an alle!!

uhai

----------

## tuam

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @tuam:
> 
> Klingt nach einer guten Idee, nur nutzt meine Frau Windoof XP, d.h. ich muß rebooten...

 

Dann eben vmware als Vollbild   :Twisted Evil: 

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Anarcho

 *tuam wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   @tuam:
> 
> Klingt nach einer guten Idee, nur nutzt meine Frau Windoof XP, d.h. ich muß rebooten... 
> 
> Dann eben vmware als Vollbild  
> ...

 

Wohl eher VirtualBox, kostet nämlich nichts.

----------

## 76062563

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wohl eher VirtualBox, kostet nämlich nichts.

 

Der vmware-server auch nicht.

----------

